
Using SVG For Flexible, Scalable, and Fun Backgrounds, Part I - kilian
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/using-svg-for-flexible-scalable-and-fun-backgrounds-part-i/
======
kilian
Part 2: [http://www.alistapart.com/articles/using-svg-for-flexible-
sc...](http://www.alistapart.com/articles/using-svg-for-flexible-scalable-and-
fun-backgrounds-part-ii/)

